# Cannot connect to windows update, itunes store, steam, IE and others.



## Deanosaurus (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi,

Bought this laptop near on 3 years ago. Since then I have NEVER been able to update windows, access the itunes store, IE, steam and a few other programs. I can however use the internet with chrome, firefox with no problems whatsoever. 

I have just got an iphone 6 (having forgotten about this issue) and hit my head against a wall remembering that I can't put my music onto my computer because I can't access the itunes store.

Things I have done so far to try and solve the issue:

1) Temporarily disabled antivirus software (AVG)
2) Made sure I'm not using a proxy
3) Repairing my internet connection
4) Reinstalling said programs which don't work (itunes, steam etc)
5) Restarting in safe mode with networking
6) Performing a clean boot

please please please can someone give me any suggestions?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Can another PC in your network contact those stores?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First run the AVG remover to uninstall AVG. You can always reinstall later but Windows 8 has the pre-installed *Windows Defender* which does a great job, you do not need any other AV software. 
Next go to Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files. If it says it can't fix all files, then run SFCFix.exe then run *SFC /scannow* again.
You may need to boot into your Router Setup to Filters and see if there are any blocked sites. Also, check with your ISP as well.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what do you mean by "it don't work"???? Are you getting any error messages? If so, what do they say? what about your system clock (time in bios), is it correct?


----------



## Deanosaurus (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the quick responses!

In response to *Masterchief*: Yes, other computers work fine. I've tried to access the sites on a different network to no avail too.

*spunkfunk*: I used AVGremover, performed the SFC scan as suggested. And upon checking my router it doesn't appear to have any sites blocked...But itunes still won't connect.

*sobeit*: iTunes just says "Accessing itunes store" and never moves. IE comes up with an error (uninstalled it last time this kicked off so can't tell you exactly what it says". My system clock is accurate. As for the BIOS clock, I'm not sure how to check it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Download Malwarebytes from a different PC and transfer it to this current PC. Run a scan to search for malware. Do not remove anything, but scan instead.


----------



## Deanosaurus (Oct 11, 2015)

Done. It found 7 threats. Should I remove them?


----------



## Deanosaurus (Oct 11, 2015)

Might be worth noting, windows update error message: 

Code 80072F8F


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

the *Malwarebytes* threats may be *PUP *files, which are just cookies and not anything harmful but also not necessary to your system. 
After *SFC /scannow *finished, did it say that there were_ No Violations?_ Or did it say it could not fix all file? if the laters, run SFCFix.exe and then run *SFC /scannow* again.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

They may, however, not be PUPs. After trying the SFC fix, try seeing if our malware team finds anything:

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help

Please note that the virus team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post.

*Do not post any logs here!*


----------



## Deanosaurus (Oct 11, 2015)

*Spunk.Funk* They were all PUPs. I'm pretty sure all it said was something like "100% complete". I'll run both malwarebtes and SFC scan again again tonight to double check and will post back.


----------



## Deanosaurus (Oct 11, 2015)

*Spunk.Funk* Turned out I cancelled the SFC scan midway after mistaking the 100% verification for completion...my bad. Anyway, I let it finish this time. It said it couldn't fix all files. I then ran SFCfix (Quote "No corruptions were detected"), and then SFC /scannow a 2nd time, and again it said it couldn't fix all files. 

*Masterchief* I'll follow your advice and start up a new thread when I'm finished. 

Thanks for all your help gents. Last thing I will ask before relocating: If the problem doesn't end up being Malware do you have any suspicions as to what could be causing the issue?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If *SFCFix *and then running *SFC /scannow* didn't fix all of the files then there is another problem. I will alert another member of the team who is more experienced in this matter to help you further. I don't believe it is Malware.


----------



## Deanosaurus (Oct 11, 2015)

Uh-oh...sounds ominous. Thanks *Spunk.Funk*. I'll await your response. 

FYI here is the SFCFix text file:



> SFCFix version 2.4.5.0 by niemiro.
> Start time: 2015-10-14 22:23:35.359
> Microsoft Windows 8 - amd64
> Not using a script file.
> ...


----------



## Deanosaurus (Oct 11, 2015)

BUMP.

Would you recommend me starting a new thread in the malware section, or wait for another member of the team to help me out here (since Spunk.Funk said it may not be malware causing the issue).

Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help* and do those things and post in that section of the forum. We can leave this thread open and when you get a clean bill of health from the security team, if you are still having problems, you can post back here again.


----------



## Deanosaurus (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------



## Deanosaurus (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm re-opening this thread after receiving a clean bill of health from the antivirus/malware team. 

Quote *tekir06: The issue does not seem malware related. İt's more likely a Windows problem. Therefore, it is necessary to consult a Windows OS specialist. 
I suggest you go back to the previous thread. Please tell, we've done all we can here.*

Any recommendations on what to do next?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you have any other security software that might be blocking you from accessing certain web sites? 
Add iTunes as an exception in the Windows Firewall.https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc736438(v=ws.10).aspx?f=255&MSPPError=-2147217396
Browse to *C:/Windows/System32/drivers/etc*. Open the *Hosts* file with *Notepad.* If the Hosts file has any more entries other then whats shown in the attachment, then delete those lines and save the Hosts file.


----------



## Deanosaurus (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi again spunk.funk,

Thanks for taking the time to reply.

I don't believe I have any other security software blocking iTunes or windows update. Since starting this "quest" to fix my problem I have switched from AVG to Avast security. Funny enough just now browsing through Avasts menus it appears that it too is effected by the same problem. When I try to access the tools menu (Sandbox, Safezone or Firewall) it says "the online content is unavailable. Please check your internet connection".

Windows firewall is set to allow iTunes too. And the hosts file was identical to the one in the image you sent me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What about the HOST file that Spunk had you check?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Deanosaurus said:


> Hi again spunk.funk
> Windows firewall is set to allow iTunes too. And the hosts file was identical to the one in the image you sent me.


It still sounds like your infected.


----------



## Deanosaurus (Oct 11, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What about the HOST file that Spunk had you check?


The HOST file was identical to Spunk.Funk's example.

According to the malware experts I'm clean. What would you recommend me doing next?


----------



## Deanosaurus (Oct 11, 2015)

bump. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Deanosaurus (Oct 11, 2015)

Please please can anyone help me solve this issue?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, I am not sure why you are unable to connect to these services, especially since it only this machine on this network. You could look at posting in the networking forum to see what they have to say.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Deanosaurus said:


> Please please can anyone help me solve this issue?


So basically, ALL except the mentioned browsers on your system have never been able to access the internet since out of box!? I must admit that this is the strangest problem I've ever heard of that doesn't seem related to ANY of the known causes of restricted internet access. 

Let's see the output of pinging google. Run the command line below in Command Prompt (CMD):


```
PING google.com > 0 & notepad 0
```
Copy and paste the contents of the notepad window that opens shortly after, in your next reply.


----------



## toyman1952 (Jul 10, 2007)

Turn OFF the firewall and antivirus to see if that's the problem. Also anyad blocking software or host file should be disabled.


----------



## ttocsmij (Aug 14, 2008)

I assume we've ruled out hardware issues? It is acting just like my new HP computer when the internal wireless board bit the dust at about 6 weeks. Luckily I had an old WPN111 Netgear Wireless USB Adapter to plug in. :angel:


----------



## stupo74 (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you tried WSUS offline update, Allows you to download updates on another pc, then transfer to problem pc via disk or pen drive, sorted my problem on windows 7 after a clean install, tried loads of stuff, but it just would not update, so resorted to the above mentioned, took a while, but got there in the end.
No harm in giving it a go,,,,, cheers stupo


----------



## almowstine (Jun 10, 2009)

Now I'm no expert and I don't know how long this problem has been going on but what would have done by now is to refresh the system and if that don't fix it, recover it. Good luck.
Regards Allan.


----------



## Samfarid (Dec 7, 2015)

I think you need to contact company. they will guide you how to updated window.


----------



## zc3po (Jul 2, 2011)

it's kind of old this post, but i have noticed no one asked Deanosaurus about his network connection. 
Is his wireless button on??, as he cannot connect to nothing? 
Did he flush his IP? Is he trying to just connect to the internet by cable also, but i see a lot of guess work going on. 
There was given confirmation that he was malware free...so that only leaves the network card and drivers left. 
One can also be soo unlucky when buying a new product, that a factory made part ( what ever it may be, can be defective ) Download new LAN drivers for your laptop. A clean install was also mentioned, but have one tried the recovery option? I would still like to know if you are trying to connect by LAN or wireless


----------



## toyman1952 (Jul 10, 2007)

zc3po said:


> it's kind of old this post, but i have noticed no one asked Deanosaurus about his network connection.
> Is his wireless button on??, as he cannot connect to nothing?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elg007 (Mar 2, 2011)

Deanosaurus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bought this laptop near on 3 years ago. Since then I have NEVER been able to update windows, access the itunes store, IE, steam and a few other programs. I can however use the internet with chrome, firefox with no problems whatsoever.
> 
> ...




Make sure the Apple service Bonjour is installed and running for ITunes


----------



## jwmp (Apr 14, 2011)

Can we go back to basics first please.

Open a terminal - in Win7 it's Start -> Run -> Type "cmd" (I'm not familiar with Win8 I'm afraid).

Now in the terminal type:
ipconfig /all > C:\ip.txt

This will create a file called ip.txt on the root of your hard drive. Please attach the file (or post it's text contents) here. This will allow everyone to check your network configuration for things like DHCP, DNS and Gateways.

Check your Windows logs for errors:
Go to Control Panel -> Adminstrative Tools -> Event Viewer (again this is the Win7 route).
In the left pane under Windows Logs, click on Application, Security and System in turn. 
For each category, in the right pane use the "Filter Current Log" dialogue to select "Critical" and "Error". There will be lots - don't worry, it's perfectly normal. 
Have a browse through the events looking for anything obvious like application or browser errors for example.
You can use the "Logged" box to limit the time span to examine to the "last hour" for example. I suggest that you attempt to browse to iTunes or Windows Update for example, and when it fails, immediately use the Refresh button in the right hand pane. Any relevant errors should appear at the top of the list.
You can save the filtered log or selected events if you wish, and post back here, or simply Google any you are worried about. I'm sure someone will be able to help.

Good luck.


----------



## Deanosaurus (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you for all the replies everyone. This is an update to say that the problem is now resolved, albeit not technically "fixed".

I resolved the problem by reinstalling windows, and then updated to Windows 10. After multiple years I finally have access to the iTunes store and can use windows update with no problems. 

For anyone who should be unlucky enough to have this problem in the future, I would recommend reinstalling windows as this process was much faster than everything else I had tried. 

Thanks to everyone who replied to this thread!


----------



## zc3po (Jul 2, 2011)

okay, so no solution was found by these posts. By the way, you ONLY mentioned


> Since then I have NEVER been able to update windows, access the itunes store, IE, steam


 and IE means you cannot acess the web..so far so good. You did not specify that _you can use you pc and go on the web_ :dance: but god that it works now


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Deanosaurus said:


> Thank you for all the replies everyone. This is an update to say that the problem is now resolved, albeit not technically "fixed".
> 
> I resolved the problem by reinstalling windows, and then updated to Windows 10. After multiple years I finally have access to the iTunes store and can use windows update with no problems.
> 
> ...


A reinstall seemed proper. It's the first time I'm hearing of a Windows installation that's broken out-of-box! Anyway, glad you got it working. :beerchug:


----------



## ttocsmij (Aug 14, 2008)

LOL It would not be the first Win system to get "fixed" with a re-install. ^_^ Glad to see you're up and running. Have a very Merry Christmas!


----------

